# THE Definitive Steyr Picture Thread



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Figured I'd start this thread off right... post up! I can't be the only one on here with one of these Ugly-Duckling, unconventional pistols.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

i want one a s-9 did you buy it in a shop or through the internet?


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Thru the internet. I held one and liked it but by the time I could buy one I couldn't find any.


----------

